# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Turbo-X HD-1000 - Παίζει μόνο ασπρόμαυρα τα κανάλια

## Michalism

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Ο παραπάνω δέκτης ενώ έπαιζε κανονικά, τώρα πλέον παίζει τα κανάλια όλα ασπρόμαυρα.
Η σύνδεση είναι SCART και όχι HDMI. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω δυνατότητα δοκιμής σε άλλη τηλεόραση αυτή τη στιγμή.

Το καλώδιο δεν έχει κάποια λυγισμένο πιν ή κάτι που να είναι ύποπτο.
Ο δέκτης με έναν απλό οπτικό έλεγχο που έκανα δεν βλέπω κάτι, εκτός από ένα σημείο στο κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας που φαίνεται σαν να λείπει μια smd αντίσταση. ουτε ψυχρές κολλήσεις στο scart βλέπω. Μπόρεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει στο τι να ψάξω παραπέρα ή που να βρω κάποιο σχηματικό; 

δεν είναι ότι τσιγκουνεύομαι να παρω άλλο αποκωδικοποιητή, αλλά θα ήθελα να βρώ τί φταίει εδω...

ευχαριστώ πολύ!


IMG_20161220_231314.jpg

IMG_20161220_231241.jpg

IMG_20161220_231157.jpg
IMG_20161220_231327.jpg

----------


## johnkou

Απο τι βλεπω ταιριαζει μετον manhattan hdt-400 αν προλαβω θα κοιταξω αυριο αν ειναι ακριβως ιδια η πλακετα και αν εχει αντισταση r492.

----------

Michalism (21-12-16)

----------


## klik

Μηπως επελεξες τιποτα ntsc στις ρυθμίσεις εξόδου ή κατέβασες πολύ το χρώμα;

----------

FILMAN (21-12-16)

----------


## manolo

Αν κουνήσεις λίγο πάνω κάτω το καλώδιο SCART στη σημείο υποδοχής στον δέκτη, αλλάζει συμπεριφορά;

----------


## manolo

Έλεγξε επίσης με ένα άλλο καλώδιο SCART να δεις τι κάνει και αν εξακολουθεί το πρόβλημα, κάνε ένα reset στα factory setings. Θα χάσεις βέβαια τα κανάλια σου αλλά δεν είναι τίποτα ιδιαίτερο ο επανασυντονισμός..

----------


## Michalism

Klik, το ntsc δεν το σκέφτηκα, θα το κοιτάξω, αν και νομίζω θα είχα διαφορετικό σύμπτωμα και πρόβλημα συντονισμού εικόνας σε αυτή την περίπτωση. θα το δω πάντως.

Μανώλη, τα έχω δοκιμάσει αυτά που προτείνεις, και για το καλώδιο, και επανασυντονισμό, και πάνω από μια φορά. δεν υπάρχει διαφορά.

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί να μην είναι το πρόβλημα στην TV;

----------


## Michalism

Φίλιππε έχεις δίκιο. Όμως είχα άλλο αποκωδικοποιητή πριν και έπαιζε κανονικά. Για αυτό έχω εστιάσει εκεί

----------


## mitsus78

Σε κανεναν γειτονα δεν μπορεις να τον δοκιμασεις?

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Michalism

χαχαχαχα!!! οχι..ειμαι καινουργιος εκει κ ντρεπομαι  :Lol:

----------

